# RoadHouse Vintage in Calgary



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone have any dealings with this dealer? Looking at some things and just wondering what experiences people may have had.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

He comes up to the guitar shows in Edmonton and brings some nice stuff, pricey but very nice. I haven't even met the guy but his collection usually has people taking pictures like it's an art display.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

I've got a 67 super reverb inbound from him. Should be here today.


----------

